#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Pop up the personality within you

## Lorraine

:Smile: Hi guys,
What is personality,
It is something develop with someone after he or she understands their selves. Through this, they are focusing on the positive personality traits which can improve the confidence of he or she.
You can't pop up it within you if you never do any challenging task and get experiences. Experiences are the most important thing. With the experiences, you gain you get the ability to increase the personality within you.
In my small time, I am ashamed at least to talk with my friends. But by doing various tasks I have gained lots of experiences. SO with them, I have increased the personality of mine. Now I have the ability to talk at least to a large audience without any worries.
Do you agree with this?
Do you have same type of experiences?

----------

